# WanderBox: a reverse-geocache puzzle



## gketell

Hi All,

I haven't been turning much recently so it has been a while since you all heard from me.  But I thought you might like to see the latest project I and Angboy have done.

This is a Reverse Geocache puzzle box.  Basically you put something fun into it and it locks shut.  Only when the puzzle victims arrives at the right destination will the box open and they get whatever is inside it.  And the only hints they get are a "distance to target".







This was a first for both Angela and I.  First box, first veneering, first spline joints, first Arduino project.  The box is Maple with Teal Birdseye maple veneer and double-cast lid.






The first pour for the lid was a purple/sparkly silver swirl.  Then the geocaching coins went down and then a clear pour over that.  For some reason the clear got a little cloudy so it looks very ethereal now.  The rectangle is the LCD screen and the button is the "check your status" button.






All the electronics are under plexiglass so the users can see it once the box is open but they can't fiddle with/break it.  Everything was hand made, from the locking mechanism to the battery holder.






The memory card holds both the initial game configuration (user name, and Lat/Long of the destination) as well as logs of every move.  Each time the button is pushed the gps finds its location and compares that to destination and says "You are 134 miles from your destination." or "You found it!".  When you get to the destination the lock releases and you can get in.

This was a TOUGH build since neither of us knew what we were doing.  But it turned out really nice and Angela is having fun tormenting her friends and family with it.






The happy  builders.
GK


----------



## GoodTurns

very cool!  I would love to challenge my VERY directionally challenged kid with that!


----------



## Haynie

That is really cool.


----------



## WildThings

OMG what's the goecaching name and code number.

My caching status has suffered greatly to my new addiction: pen making!!


----------



## glycerine

that's awesome!


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Very nice work.


----------



## holmqer

Way cool, reminds me that I have not looked for a cache since January


----------



## angboy

WildThings, it's not going to be a "published" cache. Too much time, effort and expense went into it to let it out into the wild. I'm sure you know how easily caches disappear, so I won't be letting this out of close sight to me or my family. I am considering maybe linking a trackable to it, so that people who do play with it could at least log their fun under a trackable of mine, but I haven't done that yet. So far only two people have been given it to try, and they had fun wth it, but even though both have geocaching accounts, neither one ever logs finds.

This was indeed a very fun project to do, and I can't say enough about how helpful Greg was- to give me several weekends of his time- I think the final count was 4 full weekends, and his knowledge and expertise, access to his shop, and so many other things. I NEVER could have done this myself!

I have plans on Sunday to torment one cacher friend with it, and next week a cacher family. My mom will be arriving for a visit the next week and she's the first real family victim, which is who I really made it for. Then it'll be mailed back to VA for the rest of my family to experience.


----------



## el_d

Im not familiar with Geocaching. 

What is it?


----------



## gketell

El_D,  

From the leading web-site and cache registration site: Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site

"GEOCACHING is a real-world outdoor treasure hunting game. Players try to locate hidden containers, called geocaches, using GPS-enabled devices and then share their experiences online."

Some people register their finds and keep logs and all that.  Others just go find the caches for personal fulfillment and because it takes you to new and different places all over the world.


----------



## kenlicciardello

Greg and Angela - 
What an amazing project.  Great job integrating the electronics, wood, jointery and casting.  

Ken


----------



## WildThings

el_d said:


> Im not familiar with Geocaching.
> 
> What is it?


 
Very fun and addicting - great fun for the whole family - here's my profile

WTT-B2

gketell - I understand completely!! Have fun with it. Take it to some events!!


----------



## darcisowers

looks beautiful you two.  I'm not a cacher, so I don't "get it" - but it sure looks pretty!


----------



## angboy

But Darci- you did know to call me a "cacher" instead of a "geo-er" as some people have done! So you're halfway there!


----------

